# What is the weather in your neck of the woods!



## tecboy (Dec 12, 2015)

My area is a little cloudy and some sunshines.  During the day is around 55 degree, and night is around 45 degree.


----------



## Wizard1500 (Dec 12, 2015)

Few clouds, mostly sun....77 deg.....


----------



## tecboy (Dec 12, 2015)

Wizard1500 said:


> Few clouds, mostly sun....77 deg.....



Really, still warm in Florida?


----------



## snowbear (Dec 12, 2015)

Sunny, 68, scattered clouds no the N and NE.  We did have some light morning frost a couple of days ago.


----------



## Wizard1500 (Dec 12, 2015)

Yea, we've been in the low 80's all week.....low 50's at night....and I'm in north central Fl.....must be hot down south.....


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 12, 2015)

Sunny and 61 deg In CT.


----------



## baturn (Dec 12, 2015)

Rain - more rain - Oh, more rain!!!


----------



## pgriz (Dec 12, 2015)

Well up here in the frozen north, it's definitely not frozen and balmy warm.  I'm leaving in a few minutes for the cottage to pick up the remaining leaves that I didn't get the last time I went up.  Usually by this time we're about shin-deep in snow and would have already had two or three dumps (snow that is, we polite people don't talk about that other stuff).  Temperature is currently around 10C (50F), when it should be around -8C (17F), but no-one's complaining.  The snow shovel has made it from the back of the garage to near the front of the garage (gotta be prepared), but has not yet seen any use.  So is the bag of de-icing salt, sitting on the front porch - maybe I'll give it a Christmas bow or something so that it doesn't feel left out.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 12, 2015)

Gray, gray, and gray. Same here, unseasonably mild. Have had a few mornings of fog (in December??). It is December isn't it? hard to tell


----------



## NancyMoranG (Dec 12, 2015)

Near Outer Banks N.Carolina and it's been rainy then sunny, warmer than usual. 70 today and absolutely beautiful. Rainfall last week gave us a few inches and they are opening the outfall for the lake here. It is too high for the migratory birds.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 12, 2015)

NancyMoranG said:


> Near Outer Banks N.Carolina and it's been rainy then sunny, warmer than usual. 70 today and absolutely beautiful. Rainfall last week gave us a few inches and they are opening the outfall for the lake here. It is too high for the migratory birds.


Nancy - did you ever decide where to go on your Christmas Lights road trip?


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 12, 2015)

grey cloudy all day long
but a warm 59 degrees fahrenheit in SE Michigan.
I like not having tons of snow by this time.


----------



## bogeyguy (Dec 12, 2015)

68 here today. Pgh. PA Right now 64, crazy huh. It's December 12. LOL!


----------



## Dillard (Dec 13, 2015)

It got up to 72 here in SC. Unreal


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 13, 2015)

we're supposed to have a High of 68 today.
If the sun comes out it might be higher

Usually the avg high is 36
1998 was a record high of 71
not one snow flake to be seen anywhere.


----------



## tecboy (Dec 13, 2015)

Right now is raining.  That sucks!


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 13, 2015)

Global Climate Change .Climate Change: Vital Signs of the Planet: Effects


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 13, 2015)

Lansing, Michigan, damp, 63 degrees...

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## EIngerson (Dec 13, 2015)

60's and sunny here in SanDiego. I know….. I shouldn't reply anymore.  lol


----------



## Derrel (Dec 13, 2015)

Ehhhh...44 degrees and raining...we're close to the Pacific Ocean and at fairly low altitude, 200 feet above sea level, mostly, so we're in one of those typical early December patterns with not much fluctuation between nightime low and daytime high temps.


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 13, 2015)

Nice Temps^^


----------



## bc_steve (Dec 21, 2015)

-10°C out right now.  It's been pretty nice out if you ask me.  I'm glad there's finally snow on the ground, it really makes it feel like it's not so dark all the time.  The sun comes up after 8 and sets before 4.  Pretty happy the days are finally going to start getting longer.

Pretty happy there's no rain too.  Yuck!


----------



## Derrel (Dec 21, 2015)

Well...a new record...21 consecutive rainy days...


----------



## desertrattm2r12 (Dec 22, 2015)

It is in the 60s and I am freezing. The cacti in my yard are drooping and the Roadrunners are walking, not running. Tell me, what is "snow?" Is an "icicle" like a bicycle?


----------



## 407370 (Dec 22, 2015)

Right now in my little corner of SE England it is raining, windy, cold, miserable, etc etc


----------



## john.margetts (Dec 22, 2015)

My little corner of the English Midlands is much the same as the SE corner. I think winter has finally come.

Sent from my A1-840 using Tapatalk


----------



## waday (Dec 22, 2015)

Way too warm here. Thursday is supposed to be near or above 70°F. That's just crazy for this time of year.


----------



## terri (Dec 22, 2015)

Same here, in the SE USA!   We're being told that by Christmas morning it will be in the mid-70's.   And rain, rain, rain.  

Humbug!


----------



## NancyMoranG (Dec 23, 2015)

North Carolina got cold for the weekend, 30's night/ 40's day. Then it warmed up again and some rain, 60's


----------



## waday (Dec 23, 2015)

terri said:


> Same here, in the SE USA!   We're being told that by Christmas morning it will be in the mid-70's.   And rain, rain, rain.
> 
> Humbug!


Today we're going to be around 20 degrees above normal and tomorrow will be around 30 degrees above normal


----------



## ronlane (Dec 23, 2015)

Here in Oklahoma we are going to be in the 60's today with the sun shining. Tomorrow in the upper 50's and then nearly 70 on Christmas day. (Thinking golf weather). But by the weekend, it is supposed to get cold and icy.


----------



## shefjr (Dec 23, 2015)

Just 20 minutes south of Buffalo NY and our high today is 64°!
I have my windows opened.


----------



## KenC (Dec 23, 2015)

58, going up to 66, and 73 tomorrow - never seen anything like it


----------



## jaomul (Dec 23, 2015)

Its been raining and windy here in Ireland for the last month. Horrible dirty miserable humbug weather. Many towns near seas and rivers are flooded or on flood warning. They started naming the storms here recently, alphabetically. We are on E, so thats 5 storms this Winter. Al Gore might have had a point!


----------



## otherprof (Dec 23, 2015)

tecboy said:


> My area is a little cloudy and some sunshines.  During the day is around 55 degree, and night is around 45 degree.


Got to L.A. on Saturday. Today is the first day that hasn't been dank, dark and damp.


----------



## PropilotBW (Dec 23, 2015)

70* doesn't feel like Christmas weather, but I'll take it!


----------



## pgriz (Dec 27, 2015)

And today it is Sunday, Dec. 27.  Overnight, we've had our first snow, followed by freezing rain, and back to snow again.  Accumulation to date is about 4cm (1-1/2").  On Christmas Day (Friday), we were up to 16C (60F), and by tomorrow morning it will be -14C (7F).  Wednesday, we're supposed to have a snowstorm with up to 20cm (8 in.).  Looks like winter's back.


----------



## b_twill (Dec 28, 2015)

Today's weather here is sponsored by Vanilla Ice.  Ice, Ice Baby.  Quarter to half inch of freezing rain with 40+ mph winds.  Hoping the wife's employer sends them home early tonight.


----------



## runnah (Dec 28, 2015)

Shitty


----------



## Buckster (Dec 28, 2015)

24° F and a Winter Storm Warning remains in effect until 7 AM EST Tuesday.

A widespread snow will develop between 5 and 7 PM, and pick up in intensity later in the evening through shortly after midnight. Some sleet can be expected at times. A lighter Snow is expected late tonight which will continue into Tuesday morning.
The Heaviest snowfall rates will be between 9 PM this evening and 2 AM Tuesday. Snowfall rates in excess of an inch per hour is possible during this time.
Total snow accumulations of 3 to 7 inches, amounts increasing as you move north.
Look for significant reductions in visibility at times with falling snow, and blowing snow due to east winds gusting around 35 to 45 mph.
Plan on slippery road conditions. Precautionary/preparedness actions.


----------



## Wizard1500 (Dec 28, 2015)

Still 84 here in north Fl.....


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 28, 2015)

For the week including today: Mon - Fri   Highs 58, 58, 61, 66, 64 - Lows 35, 36, 39, 41, 41  Mostly Sunny each day.  The lows between 35 & 41 are enough to drive some Californians kraykray!


----------



## Vtec44 (Dec 28, 2015)

Yes I live in So Cal


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 28, 2015)

Buckster said:


> 24° F and a Winter Storm Warning remains in effect until 7 AM EST Tuesday.
> 
> A widespread snow will develop between 5 and 7 PM, and pick up in intensity later in the evening through shortly after midnight. Some sleet can be expected at times. A lighter Snow is expected late tonight which will continue into Tuesday morning.
> The Heaviest snowfall rates will be between 9 PM this evening and 2 AM Tuesday. Snowfall rates in excess of an inch per hour is possible during this time.
> ...



Any activities, chores etc. to be done outside; or are you prepared to just chill and stay indoors?  I remember a very nice photo you posted a while back (I think it was a pier) where you mentioned how FREAKIN cold it was.

My only experience of living in that kind of weather was as a child growing up in Kansas City misery.  Been in SoCal since age 9 so yes....I am a real big wuss!


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 28, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> Yes I live in So Cal



My wife is from Canada and you would not believe how much she is complaining about the cold.  "Yes honey, but it is a wet cold down here"


----------



## Vtec44 (Dec 28, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> My wife is from Canada and you would not believe how much she is complaining about the cold.  "Yes honey, but it is a wet cold down here"



We're getting snow in Big Bear tonight and the temperature is suppose to be in the low teens.


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 28, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > My wife is from Canada and you would not believe how much she is complaining about the cold.  "Yes honey, but it is a wet cold down here"
> ...



Yikes!  This was recently added to Netflix - or something like it.  I actually watched for a few minutes and felt like I was getting warmer.





   Hoping you have a real one


----------



## Buckster (Dec 28, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > 24° F and a Winter Storm Warning remains in effect until 7 AM EST Tuesday.
> ...


I'm in for the duration of the storm.  I already did what I needed to outside: A little work to button up my DIY carport a bit more, and went to the post office.  I have plenty of food and jugs of water, flashlight, candles, etc.

If the power goes out and stays out long enough for it to get cold in here, I'll jump in the jeep and head to sister's house a couple miles away.  They've got a wood-burner and plenty of wood there, so we'll be warm at least.

Depending on how it looks tomorrow, I may venture out to shoot some snowy scenery.


----------



## Vtec44 (Dec 28, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> Hoping you have a real one



It's a requirement for us to have a real fire place.  I'm just going to Netflix and chill for a couple of days


----------



## b_twill (Dec 29, 2015)

Buckster said:


> 24° F and a Winter Storm Warning remains in effect until 7 AM EST Tuesday.
> 
> A widespread snow will develop between 5 and 7 PM, and pick up in intensity later in the evening through shortly after midnight. Some sleet can be expected at times. A lighter Snow is expected late tonight which will continue into Tuesday morning.
> The Heaviest snowfall rates will be between 9 PM this evening and 2 AM Tuesday. Snowfall rates in excess of an inch per hour is possible during this time.
> ...


So how did things turn out in your neck of the woods?  We missed the ice, but got a couple inches of sleet which turned to near concrete on the driveway this morning.  Got to love winter.


----------



## Buckster (Dec 29, 2015)

b_twill said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > 24° F and a Winter Storm Warning remains in effect until 7 AM EST Tuesday.
> ...


Not too bad at all here.  Several inches of snow, with drifts up to a foot or more.  No ice to speak of.  Windy gusts for most of the night, and a few branches came down, but nothing too severe, and the power stayed on.  I didn't bother to venture out (yet), and I likely won't unless I have to.


----------



## pgriz (Dec 31, 2015)

The system that walloped Texas and caused all kinds of grief going up the mid-west, passed over us a day or so ago.  We were just north of the rain/snow line, so we started out with freezing rain, then snow, then ice pellets, then snow, then some more freezing rain.  Accumulation as of yesterday was 39.2cm (16 inches), with some residual flurries continuing.  Shoveled the driveway three times, then another time to open a path in the snowbank the city snowplow thoughtfully gifted us.  Traffic was reasonably light the past two days, as many people sensibly took a snow-day holiday.  Anyone who did NOT dig out their car during the storm (or shortly after) is looking at a major job as the cars parked along sidewalks get snow pushed against them both from the sidewalk cleaners, and from the road cleaners.  Of course, the damn stuff then congeals into pretty solid snice (new word, so don't snigger), and requires a jackhammer to break apart, not a snow shovel.  Winds were strong at the beginning of the storm but have died down since.  Snow crews are on the job all day yesterday and today, up to 7pm, then continuing on Saturday.  Temperatures are moving back up the the freezing point, so we may see still another round of freezing rain. 

The storm caused all kinds of grief on the transportation network, with many flights in the North-east cancelled or delayed.  The local news had stories from people losing anywhere from 8 hours to 24 hours or more, waiting for rerouting and rebooking.  Of course a little schadenfrende was in evidence as many of the people discomfited were frying to sunny and warm places.  So, winter is officially back to our region.  Time to get the skiis out and see if the wax is still good.


----------



## baturn (Dec 31, 2015)

Sunny, but -3C which is pretty frigid for around here. There's snow at higher elevations, so I might take the camera and new tripod out for a spin this afternoon.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 31, 2015)

Sunny, 35 degrees, pale blue skies, headed for a high of 40. It froze last night for the first time in about a month, having dipped to only 30 degrees last night. Dry, no rain in sight for days, east winds coming out of the mountain west.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 31, 2015)

****, but in an hour I will be partying till about 3am, let the good times rock


----------

